# Access Stairs



## Ash1 (Mar 26, 2021)

What is the minimum dimension for an interior access stairs for a residential. The code https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/buildings/building_code/1968_building_code_v1.pdf shares the definition of what is an access stairs but not the dimension. what will be a minimum thread width would be?


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 26, 2021)

why are we look at a code that is 50 years old?


----------



## Ash1 (Mar 26, 2021)

That was the code where it has a definition of access stairs. so wanted to know if there is something else I can look into to get this information.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 26, 2021)

OK, I  will bite, can you excerpt the  definition so we don't have to read the book?

Current code to my knowledge does not us the term access stair, there are stairs with a minimum width, tread depth, riser height, alternating tread  stairs (AKA Lapaire), ships ladders, spiral, curved, all with dimensional requirements and allowed uses.


are you building new, renovation or?


----------



## Ash1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Access Stair in this case means "A stair between two floors, which does not serve as a required exit" from the building code . 

I'm building a new staircase.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 26, 2021)

Ash1, we want to help, and we can do it best if you supply the following information, so we can all make sure that we see the issue the same way:
1.  Are you saying that you are proposing a new staircase inside an existing building?
2.  Is the building a single dwelling unit (such as a house), or will this new stair serve several dwelling units?
3.  How many stories is the building?  How many stories will be connected by the new stair (e.g. ground floor + 2nd floor = 2 stories)
4.  Were those floor(s) served by the proposed new stair previously legally occupied?  Or is this trying to convert a previously unoccupied attic or basement into legal living space?  Or are you building an entirely new floor level as an addition to the house, and your new stair will serve this new space?
5.  How do people currently get from each floor of the building out to the street?  For example, is there an existing stair either on the interior, or exterior, or perhaps is it buried into a sloping hillside where each floor already has its own exterior door out to the yard?  
6.  Are you demolishing an existing stair in order to provide your proposed new stair?  If so, are you wondering if you can simply rebuild the new stair to be just like the old stair in dimensions and pitch, etc., but just made with new materials?


----------



## Ash1 (Mar 26, 2021)

1. I'm Proposing a new staircase for inside an existing house. It’s an accessory stair connecting what will be bedroom on the ground level to a space below on the cellar level.  This stair that I'm proposing is going to give access only to this floor. There is already an existing spiral staircase that connects the ground level and the cellar level but the client wants to demolish the existing staircase (due to the location of the stairs is not convenient) and propose a new one which serves the same purpose
2. This building is classified as J2 group (apartment) with 3 units. The apartment already have existing staircase which is considered to be egress means of staircase.
3. It would be connecting cellar + ground.
4. These floors have been legally occupied and used as a complete space. These spaces are existing.

I can look into the same dimension but the client wants to check with the current coding and see if that stairs have been built according to the code so wanted to verify and see where I can find the NYC building code for dimensions to build an access stairs.

I hope I have briefed out what I'm doing and what i'm looking. I would be glad if someone can help me out.
Thank you


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 27, 2021)

Interesting  proposition, given NYC has it own code you whou hav to loook to the current code to see waht it allows.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm not sure if anyone here is familiar with the NYC codes. most states go by the International Building Code rather then the International Residential Code when there are more then 2 units in a building which would required a certified architect or engineer to design the stairway.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2021)

So, this is a remove and replace in the existing or new location? No living spaces in the cellar, right?
Best practice, min. clr. width 36" btwn handrails, closed risers, handrails both sides (1) min., What is floor to floor height? 
If in excess of 12' an intermediate landing would be required.


----------

